# Waiting to start part 3



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home girls and want to wish you all lots of luck.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Here is an up to date list ..... I think *

Name[/b] *Downregging*

*Janie L (IVF) 28th Aug

Dee123 (ICSI) 5th Sept

EmmaJo(IVF) 7th Sept

Lilly (FET) 8th Sept

Jo (IVF) 10th Sept

Laine (IUI) 12th Sept

Pardoe (ICSI) 11th Sept

Lynnie (ICSI) 11th Sept (the pill)

DebbieC (IVF) 12th Sept

Nats (ICSI)  15th Sept

Leni (IUI) 15th Sept

Jax (IVF) 16th Sept

Karan 17th Sept

LouF (IUI) 23rd Sept

Dollyzx (IVF) 25th Sept

Toddy (FET)

Dannie (IVF)

LadyP (IVF)

Maddie (IVF)

Sarz (ICSI)

Klara (IUI) Oct

ZoeB (ICSI) Oct

Take care everyone
Love and hugs to all
Jo
x x x *


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jo 
good luck with starting tomorrow hun you are in my thoughts this is our time i can feel it speak soon 
love lilly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all, just to let you know i am here regular as clockwork! 

Just waiting for October to get here to start stabbin!

Nice to see the rain this mornin for a change, saves me watering the garden! 

I trust you all well, check on ya later x

Zoe x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hello all on here, just popping in to see how you all are and my god there are so many of you, its fantastic so many of you have each other to help keep sane.

I hope we see lots and lots of positives from you all.

Good luck girls

Mel

x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Jo - Have you started yet? BTW I missed the 150 out of your hotmail addy Doh!! Anyway have mailed you again. BTW my start date needs changing on the list and I have a scan on Saturday.

Zoe B - Rain - yes just what I thought great for the garden. 

Well dh is going to give me my first stab tonight ..... not long now and we are away. Really want this to happen for us both.  

My cousin told me she is pg again and that it only took her three months. A little bit insensitive especially as she knows how long we have been trying. 

Lainex


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

^thumbsup^hi laine 
good luck with your first jab hun   you are on your way thinking of you i know it was very insentive of your cosin some pepole dont think i wish they did before they open there big mouths lol 
speak soon love lilly


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hi Everyone, not sure if this will come out right our PC has F**ked up big time, cant get any piccies up at all, and all the boards are a weird blue !!!!!!

Stupid AF hasnt arrived yet !!!!!! cant believe it, she is normally so good, still there is always tomorrow

Laine hope today went well, I did e mail you back, hope you are ok hun

Love and hugs to all, I will post again when this stupid PC gets better

Jo
x x x*


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Just literally jumped on here as watching the footie.

Well dh 'stabbed' me and I cannot believe I didn't feel a thing. So I am on my way and feeling good about it all. 

Jo - Got your reply - thanks. Where is she (af) are you sure you are not pg?  Another af  dance for you     

Lilly - Thanks for your good luck wishes. 

Lainexx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

HI Girls

Jo- Just wanted to say fingers x Jo for AF to turn up! You know what its like when your waiting. Nothing goes according to plan.

Laine - well done with the first jab. Pleased it didnt hurt. I'll remember that when its my turn!

To everyone else, hope you have all had a good Wednesday?. I had my knickers in a twist this afternoon and got a bit of a taste of what is coming.
Bloody blood test mixup but we got sorted in the end. (I dont know about you lot but things always go wrong for me on Wednesdays.) Just my rotten day of the week!

Anyway, stay + girls and keep the dreams alive!!

TOns of love to each and everyone of you.

Dawn xx


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi girls,

Laine - I was delighted to hear that your first jab went well. Hopefully when I start the 'stabbing' it too will be pain free. All going well I will start that next Wednesday, still sniffing at the moment.

Jo - sorry to hear that your af is being a wicked . Hopefully it will start to be an  soon.

DawnJ - I hope the rest of the week goes well for you!!

I am so glad that I joined this website, it makes a big difference knowing that there are other people going through the same thing and being able to share our experiences. ^group^

I am going to a fortune teller this evening, not sure whether it is the right thing to do, I will know once I get there!!

Lots of love and luck to everyone.

Take care

Em xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all, here we are again! 

I think this seems to be the worse "waiting time" ever! ^sleepy^

I am on CD6 waiting for next a/f before starting 3rd ICSI, i just wanna get on with it now! 

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

hi girls

Morning! Well I'm back to the land of the living. Start dr today, well tonight, about to start all over again.

Just been to the vets with my cat, he's got a raw patch of flesh the size of a satsuma on the back of his neck, due to fighting! Had to have 2 inj and now on tablets for a week and depending on how it goes on will have to have an operation next week. I could feel myself welling up when the vet said that, god knows what I'd be like if it was my baby!!
I think my cat is coming out in sympathy with me. 

My dh didn't even realise that it was my first day to inject today, not sure when he thought it was or where he's been living for the past month. He says he's been busy at work, well haven't we all! He can be so insensitive sometimes
Hope fully things will get better.
Hope everyone else is OK.
love jo p


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi Pardoe

Sorry to hear about your cat. I'm sure that he will be okay. I know how you feel I have two of them and I would be exactly the same if they were sick.

It is an emotional time anyway without the added worry of your little kitty!!

I hope the injections go okay.

Take care 

Em xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Arggggggggghhhh I just typed a long post and lost it. ^furious^ ^furious^

It is so annoying!!!!!

So as I need to go now will just have to say hello to you all and catch up later.

Lainex


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi girls

Wow!! Look at all the September girls on the list!!! 

Just popped in to say a massive Good Luck to you all, hope all your dreams come true this time.

Love and babydust to you all

Vicky xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hi Girls
Cant believe it the old witch still hasnt arrived, she is really playing me around now, this is it I have told Paul he better get it right tonight and do a good job  , cos I want to start this tx so much !!!!!

Take care evryone I will post a better one once we get our PC working right, I cant put smileys up or anything

Love and hugs to you all
Jo
x x x*


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jo 
tell paul i sayed he better do a good job lol      this is the one i can feel it for us all hope you are doing ok and af comes after tonight  lol speak soon 
love lilly


----------



## dee123 (Aug 1, 2003)

hi girls
it's great now that you are all slowly starting to join me in the stabbing ect. ^thumbsup^
jo p I have to two yorkshire terrier girl and i treat them like babys! it means you will be a great mum one day soon. 
well it 5am and I can't sleep, my bust is killing me and i have my first scan in the morrning,so its great to be able to sit reading this site, im not alone. i can't imagine going though this with out you girl. you have know idea what is like untill i happens to you.
thank to everyone ^group^
hope you all get what your wishing for
deexxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
just popped it in to say hi i cant sleep lol up most of the night but i was the same last time must be the exitment of it all hope you are all doing well with jabs and sniffing thinking and praying for you all speak later love lilly xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*
Hi everyone  
Well I had my first jab this morning, so yep the old witch arrived !!!!!!

I used the auto inject for the first time normally Paul does them in my bum, but as I am having so many this time, thought I would try my tummy, and hey it is brilliant, just a bit of itching afterwards for a short well, but so much better then the bum .

Hope everyone is ok, and coping with everything, by the way, I think the jabs are so much nicer then that awful Synarel you have to shoot up your nose, much nicer 

Love to all
(PC is still not well so I will post properly soon, when the new one comes)

Jo
x x x *


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi

I hope I am on the right page as I have only just joined today! Started my first lot of jabs yesterday - this is my first IVF treatment. Have had two natural miscarriages last year but my consultant decided to go straight for IVF. No known fertility problems but other health issues (multiple sclerosis) and am unable to start drugs for this to help slow it down until I have had a family so in a catch 22 situation!. 

Heres hoping it works first time - trying not too get too excited . Good Luck to all of you out there and it has helped me enormousely to know that I am not alone and the only one getting up in the morning summing up the courage to get the injection over and done with. Next scan is on the 22nd of September.

Michelle


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls

I am having some sort of nightmare posting today again.

So will be short I am afraid. 

Jo - Hooray we are on our way girlie!

Everyone else hugs and hugs.

I have my first scan tomorrow and am still slightly on yuk. Not nice but I am sure they are used to it.

Lainex


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Michelle,

Welcome to the thread. You are in the right place. 

Lots of luck with your tx. It must be hard for you what with MS too. Take care.

Lainex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Michelle
Welcome to FF !!!
Yes you have come to theright place
I have sent you a IM (person message) if you look up at the top right hand corner of the page you should see it , I am sure you know but just incase you dont, I didnt find mine for a while

Take care
Jo
x x x


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Jo - so pleased to hear that you are underway at last. Well done on the stabbing as well!! Not long now till you'll be able to call each other mummy and daddy. Masses of luck to you

Laine - how are you getting on? Good luck for the scan.

Michelle - welcome to FF. I'm so sorry to hear about your illness but I really hope that you get a lovely BFP soon

Hello and lots of luck to everyone else on this thread

Sophie
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*
Hi Everyone
Lilly - Hope you get some sleep tonight , mind you know what you mean, it is all so exciting and this is the one, we are going to do it this time, all of us 

Pardoe - Hope your cat is feeling a little better, and I really hope he doesnt need the op next week, what are men like, bet you wont let him forget that one in a hurry 

EmmaJo - Hope you had a good reading last night,I had one done a while back, amazed me, she knew so much 

Hi To everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend, we are off to Madame Tussauds tomorrow , cant wait havent been up there for years and years, Paul cant wait either, appartently something to do with kylie   these man, how sad are they

Take care and loads of   thoughts

Jo
x x x*


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Here is an up to date list ..... I think *

*Name* *Downregging*

*Janie L (IVF) 28th Aug

Dee123 (ICSI) 5th Sept

EmmaJo(IVF) 7th Sept

Lilly (FET) 8th Sept

MichelleK (IVF) 10th Sept

Pardoe (ICSI) 11th Sept

Lynnie (ICSI) 11th Sept (the pill)

Jo (IVF) 12th Sept

Laine (IUI) 12th Sept

DebbieC (IVF) 12th Sept

Nats (ICSI) 15th Sept

Leni (IUI) 15th Sept

Jax (IVF) 16th Sept

Karan 17th Sept

LouF (IUI) 23rd Sept

Dollyzx (IVF) 25th Sept

Toddy (FET)

Dannie (IVF)

LadyP (IVF)

Maddie (IVF)

Sarz (ICSI)

Klara (IUI) Oct

ZoeB (ICSI) Oct

Take care everyone
Love and hugs to all
Jo
x x x *


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello GIrls

I just wanted to pop my head thru the door and wish you all loads of pain free stabbing!!! 

I know that it is going to be a bit of an uphill task and the ole' hormones are going to be all over the place, but I'm thinking about you all and watching for the progress! Cant wait to see you on the next board!!

Sending oodles of love to each and every one of you!

Just wish I was on here with you too!

Loads of babydust being sprinkled right now on you for reading this!!!!!! Mark my words, this is going to be the best!!

Cherrio Dawn xxxx


----------



## dee123 (Aug 1, 2003)

hi
I had my first scan today. I can't bellive it, it's only day 6 and I have ten follies and i will be doing egg colletion on monday.   

thanks for all your good wishes and good luck to you all 
deexx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi dee 
great news hun well done good luck with ec monday will be thinking of you ten follies is great good luck hope you get lots of eggs 
love lilly xxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
jo im so happy af has arrived paul must have done the trick lol good luck hun we are all on our way thank god 
laine good luck with your scan tomorrow hun you are in my thoughts 
michelle welcome to ff this is a great site all the girls are there for you dont know how i ever done it without them angels all of them 
everyone good luck in my prayers daily speak soon 
love lilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi all

Just wanted to say good luck!

Jo - can't believe you have now started. THIS IS IT! Go Girl 

Dee123 - how quick was your stims!! Good luck for Monday!

Michelle - welcome and good luck.

Pardoe - hope your cat is OK?

Laine - hope you are OK?

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## dee123 (Aug 1, 2003)

hi sue
I was on a short protacol. started stimms on 7th sep and ec on monday
deexxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Dee 123 - Well done with your follies and goodluck for the EC on Monday.

Jo - Madame Tussauds....one place I have never been too. Hope you have a great time. Tell Paul to keep his mits of off Kylies bottie - naughty boy!

Jo P - How's your cat doing? Hope he is o.k?

Lilly - Thanks for thinking of me sweetie. Hope you are feeling o.k.

Emma Jo - How did it go with the fortune teller? Any surprises?

Zoe B - Hope you are enjoying the weekend. Have missed your daily post.

Sue L, Sophie & Dawn - Thanks for popping in and for your good wishes.

My first scan went well today and I saw a coupke of tiny follies on the screen which made me feel so positive. The bloods were good too and I have my next scan on Tuesday.

What a lovely day it is today. Feel very tired though so not up to doing that much. 

Lainex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*

Hi Girls
Dee123 - Good luck with EC on MOnday, God that was fast , well done on your follies, loads of babydust coming your way

Lilly - Hope you are doing OK, hope you are having a nice weekend, by the way I can get into chat now, so maybe sometime we can have another chat 

Laine - So pleased your scan went well yesterday, This is it hun  , Good luck for your nest one on Tuesday !!!

Pardoe, ZoeB,EmmaJo - Hope you are all Ok, and enjoying the lovely weekend, go to fast though for my liking  

SueL - Hope you are well, Thanks for you positiveness , hope you are right !!!! I too feel this is the one, dont know why, just do  

Thanks to everyone that pops in to wish us all luck, it is so nice to 'see' you

We had a great day yesterday, Madame Tussauds was fantastic, I squeezed Brads bum and made his heart beat nice and fast , had a feel of Robbies packet (sorry, had to)  , oh and of course Paul, well lets just say, had his picture taken with Kylie !!!!, and also one looking up Marilyn Monroe's skirt !!!!( cant take him anywhere) 

We then had a picnic in Regents Park, which was lovely and went on to Hamleys, wow what a shop,( cant wait till we do have kids)  

Anyway off to mum and dads for a BBQ today, just going to get dressed and go and find Paul, he is fishing so I am going to go and sit with him for a few hours.

Take care everyone.

Love and positive thoughts
Jo
x x x *


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jo 
im happy everything is going well for you hun  im happy you can get into the chat cant wait to chat to you hope you have a great bbq and you had a great day yesturday shounds so much fun will speak soon take care 
love lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
just to say hope you are all having a great weekend and enjoying sniffing injections or just waiting to start i have great feelings for us all this time please god our dreams will come true soon the nasil spray is making me so ^puke^ this time but the clinic says when i start the tablets it should get better ^cool^ i hope they are righ lol hope no one else feels like this with it my af is due soon and it will be my last for 9 months please god wishing all you girls all the luck and prayers in the world speak soon love lilly xxx


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi every one

What a beautiful morning, the sun is shining about to go out for a sunday roast, only the pity I have to do a night shift tonight, nevermind its my last one for a while.

Hope your'e all well.
Laine, congrats with your 10 follies and good luck for tomorrow, you've done really well.

Jo, Madame Tussauds is great isn't it? Haven't been there for years, your'e a lucky girl being able to touch Robbies packet!!  

Michelle, welcome to FF, you'll have a blast on here and if your'e anything like me will soon become addicted.

Lilly hope your'e feeling better hun.

I'm now on day 4 of dr and feel OK at the mo apart from the lovely bruises on my tummy.
My cat is much the same, he keeps scratching at it so the scab keeps coming off and doesn't look any better to me than last week. He's still on his antibiotics and I'm sure he'll have to have an op next week! 

Any way will love and leave you for now.
Take care. love jo p


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Laine,
This is for you. Sorry I've kept my cycle quiet this time around. I didn't mean to. Im just trying really hard to relax this time and just get on with life. You know what I mean. Anyway had my IUI wednesday 2 good follies and good . Scared stiff about this one, as its our last go. 
To all you girls on here. Wishing you masses of good luck. 
Love Karen


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Done my first dr stab this morning. Didn't really hurt so feeling OK about things now. I think the first one is always the worst. 

Pardoe - Hope you cat makes a speedy recovery. Enjoy your roast dinner!

Lilly - sorry to hear that the nasal spray is making you sick. When do you start the tablets? 

Jo - Enjoy your BBQ today, its lovely weather for it.

Laine - Good luck for Tuesday.

Dee123 - 10 follies is great, good luck for Monday.

Hope everyone else is feeling OK today. Enjoy the sunshine. 

Debbie x.


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi everyone

Thank you for all the positive comments! I felt really scared starting IVF (first one) but feel so much better that I do not feel like the only one out there. Its a beautiful day today and am feeling optimistic. Good Luck to everyone. My husband and I are keeping everything crossed for everyone on this fantastic site! 

Thank you for taking the time to care - nice to know that total strangers can take the time to write encouraging thoughts! 



Michelle


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I hope you all had a good weekend, it sounds like you had a great one Jo. I had a busy weekend, we were at my friends wedding yesterday. It was a fabulous day and she looked gorgeous! It was our second irish wedding (we are from Wales but moved to Dublin two years ago), it takes some getting used to partying until 3am!! They know how to enjoy themselves over here!! I am a bit tired today, can't wait to get some zzzzzz's.

It is great to see that everyone is feeling so positive.

Great news Dee123, good luck for tomorrow.

Lilly- sorry to hear the nasal spray is making you sick, I hope things get better for you soon.

Laine - good luck for Tuesday, I have my first scan on Wednesday morning to check if I am ready for the 'stabbing'!!

Jo - good to see that your af arrived and you have started the stabbing, I will bear in mind your advice about the tummy when I hopefully start next week!

The fortune teller was very good, better than I had expected she even asked me if I had fertility problems!! She also said that I will have a baby and that it will be a little girl!! You have to take these things with a pinch of salt but it did make me feel positive about what I was doing, which can't be a bad thing!  

Michelle - Welcome and good luck.

Debbie C - good to see that the first 'stab' was okay.

Pardoe - I hope you enjoyed your sunday roast and that the night shift wasn't too awful.

I hope everyone else is okay.

Take care of yourselves

Love Em xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all to my daily post!  (especially for laine!) 

Well my best mate came round saturday, was bit strange she don't come round much........so it wasn't a surprise when she told me she was pg once again (fletcher is 18 months) she says it was kinda accidental, but they were going to try after we had sorted ourselves out, but shes been on antibiotics since february, its due in March.

But hopefully I WILL BE PG BY THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It did upset me a bit, i thought i had a break from mates being pg for a bit, and we had planned the day together yesterday which was quite hard, she did say do you still wanna go out today?.

So (for laine) i am on CD10 today, taking temp (does it go up/down when ovulation occurs) for one last ditch attempt at doing it ourselves before treatment starts. I am having first reflexology tomm night, so all systems go!

How is everyone? Good lucks all round ^group^

Zoe x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Can you tell.................i am  for joy!!!!

Hospital just called and offered me Nov 6th for egg collection! 

So i am (all flustered! ) going up on friday, collecting me stuff and start end of month, give ya exact dates at weekend.

Goto go call few peeps x x x

Zoe x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Well done Zoe!! 

fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!

This is it honey - you're in your way!

Well done - I hope to join u soon.

Love Dawn xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Kas - Really great to hear from you matey! I understand what you mean about trying to relax (I just can't seem too) and getting on with life. Hey and my special thoughts are with you, much more than you know. So keep positive hun and don't be scared. 

EmmaJo - You sound like you had a great time at the wedding and I couldn't agree more about the Irish knowing how to have a long night with aa good time. I went to Cork a few times with my work and felt worse for wear on many occasions! ^drunk^

Jo - I knew you would have a fab time at Madame Tussauds. Hamleys - oh I haven't been there for years. Hope you enjoyed the BBQ too.

Zoe - Thanks for the post!! I think we all find it hard when we first hear of someone close getting pg. Its great that you have your date for tx .... now you can get even more excited.

Debbie - Glad the stabbing went o.k for you. Where are you stabbing in your tummy or thigh?

Jo P - Hope your cat gets better soon. They always seem to scratch at scabs. Its good that you are coming off nights too, don't know how you do it.

Michelle - Keep those ++ve thoughts coming. 

Lilly - How are you feeling today? 

Dee123 - Hope the EC went o.k for you today?

Just found out that my web design course has been cancelled as not enough numbers - really disappointed. Have the option to do it flexi from a manual with a tutor present but might aswell teach myself.

Also managed to plant up the bulbs out the front. Tummy feels bloated through stabbing but other than that I am o.k. Scan two tomorrow.

Lainexx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Laine - good luck for tomorrow. Look forward to hearing how you get on

love and luck to everyone else

Sophiex


----------



## shelleyangel (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi girls,

just thought i would pop over to see how you are doing, i can't beleive there a re so many of you 

Laine - good luck hun for your scan today, thinking of you

Jo - i went to Hamleys a couple of weeks ago, DH and i went to london for the weekend, brought a lovely teddy in harrods.

Zoe - really pleased you have a date to start your tx

Good luck all of you will pop in to see how you are all doing again soon

take care

love shelleyxxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi All,

I seem to be half way between this thread and the August/September one so I've come to the conclusion that it won't hurt to be on both! I hope that's ok!

I startede down regging on 28th Aug and I've had my first scan (12th) and have my second on Friday (19th). E/c is supposed to be on the 22nd but knowing me as I never respond well to the stimms it will be later that week - probably 24/25th I expect but who knows. I've been stimming since the 12th and can't feel any soreness yet so I think I'm doing my normal and not responding too well yet. 

Laine - hope the scan went ok today

Good luck to everyone!!

love Janie


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls
have just started stabbing yesterday as didnt think i could remember to sniff 5x a day ! am trying hrt tablets in 3 weeks time then fet after -anyone else tried the hrt tablets -have warned the dh of mood swings -whats new? was the reply!
Laine - thanks for redirecting me to this thread - i hadnt worked out how to find a new page!
hope you dont mind me joining you all and send positive
vibes to everyone

sas jane vxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
laine hope your scan went well thinking of you jo hope you are going well with injections debbie i start tablets 29 and they say when i start them everything will be settled hope you are doing well my af is due andd guess what its late but i need it to come for they sayed it has to be here by thursday girls please say a prayer it comes because it needs too lol hope everyone is well and thinking and praying for you all 
love lilly xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi again everyone,

I've been away far too long  there are so many on here to keep up with now and for some unknown reason my email hasnt received any prompts to reply's on this thread 

Well to everyone who's here, started or waiting to start loads of luck and love to all of us.

I haven't a clue where i am going to be now  although I did pick up my drugs yesterday at Barts ^thumbsup^ but I can't start yet all because of my stupid delayed 

Ruth was lovely and blinded me with science how they'd anticipated my cycle to go but because of my delay i would be crammed into an already jam packed cycle schedule up there. Confused? I was and still am a bit
But basically it now means i have to wait for my next af (which hopefully will be bang on schedule next week or i'll throttle the old witch) and then start my sniffs at day 21 which is about 12th october fingers crossed.

Ok so i now have my 2 boxes of synarel sitting patiently in the medi cupboard along with my 3 boxes of cyclogest ^uts^ and 5 boxes of Merional ready to be mixed up, oh and 2 boxes of pregnyl safely tucked away in the fridge. And i can't use any of them yet ^furious^

Still musn't grumble, she says, got to go with the flow and not let it stress me out. Oh if only I could!!!!!!!!

Will catch up with you all later, gonna try and get some of the wedding pics up in the gallery might cheer us up a bit

Speak to you all soon
Loadsa love and take care
Jax n Mark
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi All

Been off the computer for the past couple of days as the monitor blew up literally, now got a new one so its all systems go.

Zoe that is fab news it suddenly seems so real doesn't it? 

Well I'm on day 6 of dr waiting for af then will be booked in for 1st dr scan. Not feeling too bad at the mo.
Looking forward to this week end we have a wedding to go to and its going to be fab, loads of people going who we used to be with at school, who we haven't seen for years!
Hopefully the sun will last for it.

Hope your'e OK.
loads of love jo p


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Just saying hello and hoping to join you if there's room for one more.

Quick intro - I'm Julie, I live in Aberdeen and I just started down-regging (day 5 now) for IVF #2. I stab myself as DH would probably pass out. 

IVF #1 quick recap - stimming didn't go too well, only got 3 follies, then 3 eggs, then 3 embies. So 100% success rate so far. Best 2 were grade 1+ and were transferred. Sad to say I had a chem pg, HCG lingered (going up very slowly) for about 5 weeks before finally falling to -ve. Third embie wasn't frozen as it was not so good as the others (altho' I think it was more because they didn't want to freeze just the one).

IVF #2 we'll be trying with double the Gonal-F dosage used in the first cycle. Buserelin is making me weepy but apart from that all is going well. Fingers crossed I get more follies this time. Estimated ER (EC) is currently somewhere around 10th October.

I have acupuncture about once a month and regular facials to relax. I shall be trying my first pedicure on Saturday and if I enjoy it you can be sure I'll be down there quite a lot! 

I look forward to geting to know you all better over the course of the next couple of months.


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello Lady P

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to this board!

We seem to be able to chat for britain on here so get typing and keep us posted on your progress. Hope it goes really well for you!

Look after yourself and enjoy the facials etc. Its the best thing to help a girl relax.

Love Dawn xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Jax - Choo Choo and welcome back hun. The photos are fab and you look like a princess! Not long until you start. 

Jo - Hope you are o.k?

Lady P - Of course there is room for another. Welcome aboard. Good luck with your tx. The pampering sounds great. Let us know how the pedicure goes.

Sas Jane - Glad to see you have found us. Good luck with the tx.

Jo P - Glad you are feeling o.k. The wedding will be fun especially if you meet peeps you haven't seen in years, how wonderful.

Lilly - AF dance for you     Please don't worry she will arrive.

Janie - Pleased to have you with us. Good luck and lets hope your ec is on time eh.

Shelley & Sophie - Thanks for popping in to see us. ^group^

Emma Jo, Dawn, Zoe B, Michelle and everyone else hi and hope you are o.k too.

Well I went for my 2nd scan today and was really chuffed to see two 14mm follies on my left ovary. There were also two tiny ones (not measurable) on the right. Everything looks good and my LH level is normal. Have to go stab for two more nights and pray for those follies to grow nicely. Have another scan on Thursday. 

The b h who took my blood today was like a butcher.  She didn't even bother to find a vein, just stuck the needle in my arm, pulled it out, said sorry about this, put it in again and literally willed my blood out. No wonder the cotton wool swab was wet after and I know I am in for a bruise. 

Lainex


----------



## L Pod (Sep 15, 2003)

Just want to say hi to everyone . Had my 5th IUI yesterday and have decided to have the rest of the week off work just to rest and relax.
Sorry Laine did say yesterday it was my 4th but counted all my treatments and got it wrong.(how could i forget )

Lynn


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

* Hi Everyone !!!!!

Jax - Choo Choo !!!!!! Fantastic piccies, looks like you had a fantastic wedding day, sorry to see you aren't joining us all this month, but as you say you can't do anything about it, so relax, October will soon be here 

Laine - So pleased your scan went so well today, Good Luck for the next one, lloks like it is going all to plan 

Lady P - Welcome to this thread, you sound like you keep nice and relaxed , Good Luck with your tx

Lilly - I will have a word with the big man in the sky tonight, I am sure he will listen, he has to, cos, well you know, this is it  , Take care buddy x x x

Sas Jane - Welcome to this thread as well, Good luck with your tx, There are so many of us on here now, it is so nice !!!

Hi to everyone else, Hope you are all doing well, Take care
x x x

I am doing Ok, feeling very tired at the moment and a little grouchy, so maybe the drugs are working a little 

Take care everyone

Jo
x x x *


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jo

Grouchy you....surely not He He.

I can understand the feeling tired bit cos I am there with you on that one.

Just think our most important dream could just come true after this tx. I am really rooting for you hun.

 

Lainexx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
well what ever you girls did has worked af is on her way loli have really bad cramps and that is a sure sign thanks jo you are grea yes this is our time hun and laine im so happy all went well with your scan looking good girl keep growning and good luck for thursday im praying for you all girls speak soon 
love lilly xxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi all,

Dh was away last night so I didn't get much sleep - never do when he's away! So I could do with going back to bed instead of being here at work!!

Lilly - glad AF looks as if she's on her way!

Jo - I know about that grouchy feeling - how are you today?

Lynn - I've got everything crossed for you!

Laine - looks liek you're well on your way with those follicles!!

Hi to everyone else too. Hope it works for all of us!!

love Janie


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Good Morning Girls!!

I am not sleeping too well at the moment, so if you'll forgive me, I wont mention everyone by name! Just too tired to try if I'm honest. Sending hugs to you all, none the less.

I think the lack of sleep is all because of the Consultant meeting tomorrow! I am so scared that the new dream that I have finally recognised that has been hidden inside me for years is about to perhaps begin or come crashing down on me. I am so unsure what they are going to tell me and DH. I know the FSH result was a good one considering my age but I just dont seem to have the confidence in myself on this one. Silly as I seem, I always am able to instill confidence and motivation in others, but struggle with myself. 

After being ttc for 18+ years, it is also one of the questions that raises its ugly head in the night. What about change in lifestyle, what about health risks, what about the costs, what about the baby growing up and having ancient parents? I am sure each and everyone of you has had at least one of those questions if not more, in your head at some time.

So please May I be selfish and ask for your support and prayers for DH and me tomorrow? I have tried talking to DH about my fears and he just says wait and see which I know is probably right, but I just cant help worrying!

Sorry to burden you all, especially for those dr right now.

Love Dawn x

PS - I think I'm a bit scared too as I am back into hospital on Saturday for more surgery to my knee, so perhaps thats whats really worrying me?


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Dear Dawn,

Poor you - if the consultant appointment wasn't enough you've got an operation too!

Everything is looking positive for you on the FSH levels so far but I can understand your fears. Try and be positive if you can but don't beat yourself up about it - you've got a lot on your plate!!

love Janie


----------



## L Pod (Sep 15, 2003)

Good morning Dawn

Just to wish you all the luck for tomorrow, but do try staying postive.

Lynn


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Good Morning Dawn,

Try to keep your chin up - I know it can be hard but I am sure that everyone on this site is sending you positive vibes! Try and take each day as it comes but always remember that you have everyones support.

I will be thinking of you tomorrow and keeping everything crossed. 

This is my first IVF attempt and I am very scared but have found this site an amazing help. I certainly do not feel alone any more though I felt pretty low too last night. 

Keep smiling and try to stay positive.

Take Care 

Michelle


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi Dawn

After 18 years of ttc it is understandable the way you are feeling. I will being thinking of you tomorrow and will send you loads of positive thoughts  .

Take care and I hope everything goes well with you operation on Saturday. Make sure your DH gives you loads of pampering!!

Love

Em xxx


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Well, you lot are chatty. Just been reading through the back threads. Totally confused aobut who is who but I'm sure I'll get there. 

I see we have some egg retrievals soon! Best of luck with them - we're off to a good start!

A sneaky IUI - good luck there! 

A wedding - wonderful! Hope you have a great honeymoon...

One day I hope to have names to go with comments (to be honest I'm too lazy to go back over the old threads.... ) but I think you know who I mean...

Anyway, best get back to work.


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh and Dawn - keep your chin up and bear in mind that everything you're thinking, we are too. You've just had longer to think about it.

I send you my best wishes and good luck.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Dawn,

I will say a prayer for you and your dh for tomorrow sweetie. It will be fine I am sure.

TTC 18 years is a long time. I have been ttc for 10 years and am 39. You must not think that you will both be ancient parents because it is just not true. You will be good parents who have a wealth of experience and lots of love to give. 

The operation on your knee is obviously a worry too but hey you will be o.k and in a few days will wonder what all the worry was about.

So come on Dawn get those positive thoughts going.

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Michelle - Sorry you felt low last night. Its horrible to feel that way hun. Hope you are feeling better today. Please im me if you want a chat.

Janie - I used to have probs sleeping when my dh was away, takes some getting used to I guess.

Lilly - Good to hear that af is on her way. 

Em, Lady P, L Pod, Jo, Jo P, Jax, Leni and anyone I have missed - hi and hope you are o.k. 

I am off for my 3rd scan tomorrow and hope to see some nice big follies and find out insemination day. Ohhh getting excited and still keeping positive. 

Lainex


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi all,

Thx for ur message Laine & good luck, i will keep my eye on you 

I just wanted to say thx to all of you on this board for all your posts but i am now moving over to Oct/Nov as my injecting starts at end of Sept but ec is Nov 6th and my BFP will appear in Nov, so makes sense i guess!

I wish you all the luck in the world ~ ur dreams will all come true x x x 

Zoe x


----------



## shelleyangel (Apr 8, 2003)

Laine

just popped in to wish you luck for tomorrow, yep when i went through it, this is when i became excited. keeping my fingers x and praying for you.

take care

love shelleyxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Me Back again in a more positive light. It really is true that a bit of retail therapy does you good - so i took a trip up the M3 today and hit Camberley M & S big time!!

Actually, I didnt buy anything for me but got loads of presents, so I feel much better.

Sorry about the misery message this morning! I kind of just needed a bit of moral support and guess what? You lot came rushing round with so much love and support that I could only do one thing and that was get positive and ensure that i dont take no for answer tomorrow!!

Well girls, trying to keep up with you all is a bit of a task, but here goes..........

JanieL, Lpod, EmmaJo, and LadyP -thank you so much for taking time out today to give me so much encouragement! I love you all and know that friends like you are very precious, so thank you!

Laine, - Good luck with the scan and trusting there will be some brilliant follies there.

ZoeB, - Keep stabbing andI just cant wait for Nov.6 when you have the EC

Kas, - Hope the follies are ok and you are feeling well!

EmmaJo, - Heres to the fortune tellers prediction - a little girl! (They are the best ones).

DebbieC, - Hiya and hope everything is ok for you!

To everyone else, sending love as always and wishing your dreams come true! Hope I havent missed anyone out? (not intended anyway).

Dawn xxxxxxx


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi girls,

Its been a while since I was here. Theres so many of you going thru tx, I wish u all well. 
Plz add me to the list, I start sniffin on Friday (19th) and this time its going to work. 
Loadsa luv to evryone,

XXXXXXX


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Dawn,

GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR DH FOR TOMORROW!

Lots of luv
Gail x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*
Hi Girls
Laine - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I am sure you will have some lovely huge follies waiting for you there 

DawnJ - I am sure it will all go fine tomorrow, I am sure you are right we all have fears and worries about tx in some way, but tell us your fears and we will try and help you as much as we can to disperse them, Take care and I am thinking and praying that things go really well tomorrow.

Lilly - I am sooooooo pleased AF is on here way, I am knackered, glad we can stop AF dancing 

Babyroosta - Welcome to this thread, you are right This time it is going to work, Sept/Oct is going to be a fantastic month for positives  

ZoeB - Hope the stabbing is going well, so pleased you are got your date through !!!!!

JanieL - Hope you get better sleep tonight, glad you know about the grouchy stuff 

Hope everyone else is doing well, it is so busy on here, it is great.

Well as i am typing this I am having the biggest hot flush ever !!!!!!!!!!!!! (reckon the drugs are starting to work) , and we have got our schedule through !!!!!
Stims start 26th Sept !!!!

EC is on 9th Oct !!!!!!

God I cant wait, this time girls we are going all the way !!!!!!!!!!

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!!

Love and  vibes
Jo
x x x *


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Here is an up to date list ..... I think *

*Name* *Downregging* *EC *

*Janie L (IVF) 28th Aug

Caron 2nd Sept 29th Sept

Dee123 (ICSI) 5th Sept

EmmaJo(IVF) 7th Sept

Lilly (FET) 8th Sept

MichelleK (IVF) 10th Sept

Pardoe (ICSI) 11th Sept

Lynnie (ICSI) 11th Sept (the pill)

Jo (IVF) 12th Sept 9th Oct

Laine (IUI) 12th Sept

DebbieC (IVF) 12th Sept

Nats (ICSI) 15th Sept

Leni (IUI) 15th Sept

Jax (IVF) 16th Sept

Karan 17th Sept

Babyroosta (IVF) 19th Sept

LouF (IUI) 23rd Sept

Dollyzx (IVF) 25th Sept

Toddy (FET)

Dannie (IVF)

LadyP (IVF)

Maddie (IVF)

Sarz (ICSI)

Klara (IUI) Oct

ZoeB (ICSI) Oct

Take care everyone
Love and hugs to all
Jo
x x x *


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi girls, good luck with tx 
jo please could you add me to the list as I started down regging 2/9/ my ec is to be sometime week beggining 29/9 take care 
caron xx


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

For the list - I started down-regging on 11th Sept. Hope to start stimming around 27th...


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Everyone

I feel a bit of an idiot asking this - but this is my first IVF go! I started Buserelin injections for de-regging on the 10th of September - had my period which then stopped and for the last couple of days I have had really heavy bleeding and feel very tired. Is this normal??

I go for my first scan on Monday and will it be a problem if I am still bleeding?  Sorry to ask so many questions but feel an idiot calling the hospital.

Also I have for days been trying to work out what AF stands for! I have worked out most of the other lingo on this site but not that one! I think it is the start of your next period - but wasn't sure 

Michelle


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi girls,

I can't believe how busy a month September is!!! There are loads of us keeping one another sane through this mad time!!

Well I started 'stabbing' last night. DH actually did it for me. I think he was a bit afraid at first but was glad when the first one was over. 

I was pleasantly surprised how pain free it was, although it will probably get worse over the next week. I have to go back next Wednesday for a scan to see how my ovaries are responding. One of them has an endo cyst so might not respond so well, but you never know. 

Egg collection is due to be around the 29 or 30th Sept, but that could vary depending on how I respond to the stims.

Laine - Hope that you have some mega follies today!!

Dawn - Hope everything goes okay today. Retail therapy is the best!!

Babyroosta - good luck with your tx.

Jo - good to see the drugs are working!!

Caron - our egg collection seems to be around the same day!! Good luck with your tx.

JanieL- I hope that you got a better night sleep last night 

MichelleK - I know how you feel, I am an IVF virgin too! 

Hi to everyone else and hope that you are all keeping well.

Positive thoughts to everyone.  

Take care

Loads of love

Em xxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi All,

Good to hear from you al and thanks for all your messages.

Dh is back so got a better nights sleep thank goodness!!

Laine - hope the follicles looked good!

Dawn hope you're feeling better and the credit card didn't take too much of a beating

Em - you'll get used to the stabbing a bit. Hope the scan goes ok.

Michelle - good luck with your scan too. Don't worry too much about the bleeding - from what I can tell everyone reacts in a different way.

I'm off for my follicle scan tomorrow. Don't know when I'll get back onto the site as my modem at home is b******d but hopefully I'll get back on soon! I'm at work at the moment so access is fine.

Good luck to everyone. and hope to speak to you all soon.
love janie


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi girls,
can't remember everybodys names, and just getting used to pc,so bare with me please!!!!
I wish you all lots of love and luck, be positive.
I started my first lot of stimming inj today ( what a palaver eh?) I've to use 7 vials a day and it takes a while to get them all mixed etc glad dh is doing it not me !
having my next scan on 26 th to see how my follies are doing ,starting to get a bit nervous now as I think its finally sinking in we're on our way  
keep smileing love caron xx


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

*Michelle* the nurse told me that bleeding/spotting on Buserelin was normal and meant it was doing it's job (thinning the lining right down).

Having said that, I had no spotting and my lining was still nice and thin. I started getting hot flushes this time around and mood swings - I didn't have these S/E first time around so it goes to show how different it is for everyone and even for the same person.

I started down-regging the day after you.. my first scan is on the 27th I think.

First time around is scary, I feel quite blase about it this time around - hopefully you won't need a second time...!

AF is Aunt Flo (or menstruation)... I think MF is a better acronym tho'.... 

*Janie* Good luck at the follie scan!


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

*LadyP*

Many many thanks for your explanations - much appreciated. Feeling much better about things now. I didn't even though that was what it was doing - thinning the lining right down!

Have felt a bit emotional but apart from that nothing else! Good luck with your scan next week - mine is on Monday which I was quite suprised about as I would have only been on the the injections for 11 days but I suppose its better they keep an eye on me.

*Janie* - good luck with your scan tomorrow - I hope everything goes well - let us know how you get on.

*Em* - nice to know I am not the only virgin here!!! I am still on the Buserein at the moment so have not got the stimulation stage yet so hopefully you will be able to give me some advice when that stage happens.

Everyone else - good luck and keep positive . This site has certainly made me feel better about the chance of conceiving - I didn't want to get my hopes up too much but I can't help feeling better when everyone else appears to be so positive.

Many thanks!

Michelle


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Caron - Welcome to the thread. Good luck with your tx.

Babyroosta - Hi there and welcome back, hope everything goes well for you this time around.

Michelle - Re: AF - There is a list of acronyms on the home page of the site. Hope this helps.

Janie - Good luck with the scan tomorrow. 

Dawn - The shopping obviously helped. Shame you didnt treat yourself though. How did you get on at the appt?

Emma - Glad you found the first stab o.k. It gets easier as you go along. My dh does mine too.

Jo - So the druggies have started working great news sweetie. 

Lilly - How are you? Has af arrived yet then?

Everyone else, hope you are all o.k. ^group^

My scan today showed that I have a lead follie and the other one has taken a back seat. The lead one is 17mm and the other 14mm. Ideally the lead should be 18mm for the IUI. Was going to have another Gonal F jab tonight. 

However, the clinic phoned with my blood results and my LH has shot up to 15 and my body is getting ready to ovulate. So I am having the Profassi jab tonight at 6pm and feel scared because I am going to have to stab myself for the first time. The follie will reach 18mm when the Profassi starts working so wish me luck please girls. 

Tomorrow morning I have been told to rest and phone the clinic to find out what time the IUI is on Saturday morning. 

I feel really excited, tearful, tired bloated, overwhelmed but still very positive.  Are these feelings natural? I just can't believe I am actually going to have the IUI. 

Lainex


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Laine

Wishing you all the luck in the world - I am sure that the jab tonight will be fine! Just don't try and think about it too much and just do it (easier said than done). I was petrified last week doing my first jab but honestly the thinking part is much worse than when you actually do it!

Keep my fingers crossed for Saturday - please keep me posted as I'll be thinking of you .

Take Care and try not to worry - you must be very excited!

Michelle


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Laine
Well u will have had your jab by now i understand exactly how u felt i was so  .The needle is so much bigger than normal it took me 10 mins to pluck up the courage last time, but once in i am sure u will agree it wasnt that bad 
I had the same size follies as u have on my last go. 
I have all possible body parts crossed for u for Sat morn.
I know how much it means to get this far never mind the dreaded 2ww.
Like they say take it easy tomorrow and all the luck in the world for Sat.
lol
Lou xxx
good luck to everyone else i hope everyone is well and not finding it all too much.
take great care and good luck once again.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Laine,
Thanks for the welcome back. Theres so many new names! I'll never catch up! 
Hope ur stab went ok at 6. Good luck for ur IUI. Loads of +ves for a fantastic final result. 

To all the other girls on this thread, hi! F
First sniff for me 2moro, then start stabbin again  in about 10 days. All those lovely scans and things to look forward to! I'm on a lot higher doses this time so should end more bloated than before. Nice! 

Anyway, will try to catch up on everyones tx and look forward to your company until my BFP.

Loadsa luv,

XX


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*
Hi Everyone
Laine - So pleased your scan went well today, hope the jab went as well 

Babyroosta - Welcome to this thread, I too am on lots of stims this time 400iui of Puregon , hope this does the trick this time 

I am glad to see everyone is getting on well with the sniffing and jabbing.

I am afraid this is a short one from me today, I will update the list tomorrow, feeling really pooey today, mega headache and the sweats, well they are gross, I have an appointment tomorrow to go and see Jesus, to check my blood and the Hughes so hopefully that will be Ok.

Take care everyone, sorry i havent mentioned everyone personnally hopefully I will feel better tomorrow and then I will do a huge post 

Love and  thoughts
Jo
x x x*


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*

Hi Everyone.
I thought it was about time I done another list, with stim dates and scan dates on it , so if I have forgot anyone or missed out dates let me know and I will amend it

JanieL - IVF - Downreg 28th Aug,stims, scan(1) scan(2)EC

Caron - Downreg 2nd Sept, Stims 18th Sept, scan(1) 26th Sept

Dee123 - IVF - Downreg 5th Sept

EmmaJo - IVF - Downreg 7th Sept, scan(1) 24th Sept, EC 29th Sept

MichelleK - IVF - Downreg 10th Sept

Paradoe - ICSI - Downreg 11th Sept

Lynnie - ICSI - The Pill 11th Sept

LadyP - IVF - Downreg 11th Sept, Stims 27th Sept

Jo - IVF - Downreg 12th Sept, Stims 26th sept, scan(1) 3rd Oct, scan(2) 7th Oct, EC 9th Oct

Laine - IUI - Downreg 12th Sept, scan(1), scan(2), scan(3), 18th Sept, IUI 20th Sept

Debbie - IVF - Downreg 12th Sept

Nats - ICSI - Downreg 15th Sept

Leni - IUI - Downreg 15th Sept, Scan(1) 19th sept

Karan - Downreg 17th

Maxi - ICSI - Stims 17th Sept, Scan(1) 24th Sept, EC 1st Oct

Babyroosta - IVF - Dwonreg 15th Sept

LouF - IUI - Dwonreg 23rd Sept

Dollyxx - IVF - Downreg 25th Sept

Toddy - FET -

Dannie - IVF -

Maddie - IVF -

Sarz - ICSI -

Klara - IUI - Oct

Zoe - ICSI - Oct

As I say if this is wrong let me know.

Have a good day everyone

Love Jo
x x x

*


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Morning all,

Signing in to welcome you all to Friday - YIPPEEE!!!!!

I just wanted to say thanks for your never ending support over the past few weeks and for keeping me focussed.

I have put a post on Cackling and Crackling pt 2 if anyone is interested to read (yesterday) but the basic news is that we have been accepted to start tx and it is full steam ahead now!! 

I am totally surprised, as I had a feeling that they were going to reject us because of the age of us both. However, the Consultant say's we have a good a chance of anyone else and to go and enjoy the preparation.

We cant start tx until December/January because the clinic is moving to new premises and trying to get everyone thru tx beforehand is their priority, which I can totally understand. Then all things considered, we shall start ICSI. (I think DH is secretly relieved that the hormone bit wont kick in over xmas and he can have a mood free festive time). Lucky boy!!

I was on such a high yesterday because I really had so many doubts that things were going to go our way - however, back to me normal +++ and looking so forward to sharing with you all the ups and downs of tx.

Again to you all, thanks so much for including me on this thread and for encouraging me so much!!. 

WIll keep in touch, but incase you think i have gone quiet now, it is only as I am in hospital having the Operation on my r. knee. (No more driving for me for a while). More time to spend on the computer talking to you lot!! HA HA!! cant wait!

Finally, all you ladies on the tx right now, - sending loads of babydust, love and cuddles to make your dreams come true!

Love Dawn xxxx


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Morning everyone,

The stabbing is going fine, me and DH are having a laugh about it so it's not so bad. I was wondering if it is normal for a little bit of the liquid to be on your skin when the needle comes out?? 

*Dawn J* - That is fantastic news!!!! ^cool^ You are on the way to realising your dream. Good luck with your operation and make sure you get lots of TLC.

*Laine* - Hope that the jab went well. I would be exactly the same!! Loads of luck for saturday, I will be thinking of you and sending lots of .

*Babyroosta* - I hope the sniffing is going ok.

*Jo* - sorry to hear that you all feeling like a . Good luck for your appointment today.

*Michelle* - good to see that you are still feeling positive. I will keep you posted on my progress with the stimulation stage!!

*Janie * - I hope that your can went okay.

*Caron* - I know how you feel about the mixing. My DH does mine too!! It is good to give them a part to play in the preparation of the tx, keeps them busy!!

Lots of luck and positive thoughts for everyone. 
Sorry I haven't mentioned everybody personally but will try to keep up and get you all in as I go along!!

Have a good Friday! 

Lots of love

Em xxx


----------



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls,
I'm wondering if I can join in. 
I started stabbing on Wednesday, I'm taking 5 amps of Gonel F a day (in my tummy). It was a horrible thought to begin with but I don't feel a thing.
This is our 5th attempt, and last, will be 40 next month. Only got 4 eggs last time that's why so many drugs this time. Hopefully I'll have EC around the 1st oct (all going well). Have my first scan Wed 24th.
Hope everyone on the sit the best of luck.

Maxi.


----------



## L Pod (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Everyone

It's gone so fast this week since having my 5th IUI on monday. Very mixed emotions feeling up and down but did decided to have the week off from work to rest and not get stressed as I normally do. And thank you to my lovely DH for all the loving and support I need.

Laine hope all goes well for you on saturday fingers crossed.

And fingers crossed to us all 

Love Lynn ^thumbsup^


----------



## L Pod (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Maxi 

All the best with your treatment.

regards Lynn


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi folks,
So I've been doing the injections and I've been for my first scan today. One follie at 12 and two at 14, plus some smaller ones, got to go back for another scan on Monday. Fingers crossed everything will go right. I'm off to buy a OPK tomorrow. Don't want me or the hospital to get the timing wrong! 
Good luck to all....sending huge positive hugs to anyone who needs it.
By the way...I am really pleased, as of yet I haven't turned into 'hormonal woman from Hell!', it's great 
Love Leni x


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

By the way Jo, good luck to you and Paul. Hope your check up went ok.
Maxi, all the best to you.
Lynn, hope you are feeling good and well rested.
Love Leni x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Maxi - Welcome to FF and the thread. You will get lots of support from all of us. Wishing you loads of luck with this tx.

Lou f - Thanks for your encouragment. 

Leni - So pleased everything is going well for you. Look after those follies.

Lyn - I think a rest from work will do you the world of good. Also why don't you come and join the girls on the Sept 2ww board.

Michelle - Glad you are keeping positive. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow, thanks for your thoughts.

Dawn - Great news for you both. Take care and good luck.

Jo - Hope the appt has gone o.k? How are you feeling now, better I hopex 

Janie - How did the scan go?

Emma - Me and dh kinda have a laugh when we stab too. I think he thinks he is a doctor!!  Sometimes a little liquid is left on my skin, nothing to worry about.

Lilly - Thinking of you and hoping you are o.k.

Michelle, Babyroosta, Caron, Jo P, Toddy and everyone else - hi and hope you are all o.k.

I called the clinic this morning and we have our IUI at 11am tomorrow. Feeling positive  and getting all excited now. But I also feel pretty unwell at the same time. 

Lainex


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi Laine,

Just thought that I would send you a quick post to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. 

I will be thinking of you and send you loads of positive thoughts.  

Thanks for reassuring me about the stabbing!! It is hard to know what is good and bad sometimes!! 

Take care of yourself over the weekend and I hope that you will be feeling better. 

love Em xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Laine
Good Luck for tomorrow sweetheart, I wish you all the luck in the world that this is the one.

Just take it nice and easy and let nature take its course, my thoughts and love are with you

Love and  thoughts

Jo
x x x


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi girls,
*Laine*. Just a kwiki to wish you all the best for tomorrow. Good luck hun.

*Jo*. You're not stimming yet are you? I'll be on 6 ampoules a day. I remember how bloated I was last time and I was only on 2. What was you on last time? Loads of luv to you.

Lots of luv and best wishes to all the other girls here. Keep those +ve thoughts strong.

Loads luv,

XX


----------



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome girls....I can't believe the amount of us that are going through this at the same time. 
Thanks Jo for adding me to the list, I forgot to say I'm having ICSI.
Good luck tomorrow Laine...just lay back and let your legs hang limp..so to speak 

Maxi


----------



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Babyroosta,
I've just noticed that you're taking 6 amps, I'm taking 5. Can I ask what drug you're taking, I'm on Gonel F as I didn't respond well the last time. I also noticed were both the same age and both had a negative in June. This will be our month and you know what they say about being 40...life begins...

Maxi.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Babyroosta.
No i haven't started stims yet, started downregging a week ago, so a little while yet , I was on 5 amps of Menopur(375iu) last, this time they have put me on 400iu of Puregon, hope this does a good job this time 

Maxi I shall add that to the list, I think I cycled with you last time, wasn't it June that you done the last one ?

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Jo,
Yes, I had my 4th ICSI and got a neg on June the 13th....it was never a lucky number for me.

Maxi


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls
Just to say my appointment went well with Jesus today 
He said if I can get pregnant then he reckons we now have a good chance of holding on to this one, with the aspirin and heparin,he says I will need special care when i do get there and he would be happy to do that, which is lovely cos he is so nice, so just have to get preggies 

He also retested me for Lupus, Antiphospholipids and beta 2 something or other again and took ages to explain everything to do with the hughes, so now sort of understand, I have had a negative to the antiphos.... test but 2 positives to the Beta 2 one and he says this is more significant in diagnosing Hughes Syndrome, so he says there is no doubt I have Hughes and he still thinks that the symptoms I have had (M.S symptoms) could still be the Hughes causing them, so he says I really should have the lumbar puncture done, hmmmmmmmmmmm one day, don't need to know just yet, just incase he is wrong, and then that would turn my world upside down again, so for now, I put the M.S thing to the back of my mind, deal with that one later 

So that was my appointment today, 

Love Jo
( A hopefully M.S free girlie ) 
x x x


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi girls,

*Maxi*. I was on Menopur last time but I'm pretty sure its Puregon this time. The chemist has my prescription so I'm trying to remember! I'm 99% its Puregon.

*Jo*. Gosh! Can only send best wishes that everything turns out right in the end. Thinking of you. I need a medical dictionary to understand your post!!! Good luck hun.

Loadsa luv

XX


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ladies...just poppin in to check up on you all  

Laine ..good luck sweet,i hope this is the one for you 

Jo....i hope&pray that Jesus is right & that your symptoms are the hughes,not that i want you to have that either but you know what i mean 
I hope you're feeling better hun...nasty druggies  BUT... i'm sure that they are helping to bring your dreams to reality so they can be forgiven for making you feel *hitty.....i've got everyting crossed for you buddy...Good luck 

Everybody else...good luck,i hope you all get your dreams 

Take care
luv
juel xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Just nipped in to wish you all luck over the next week or so!

Laine - good luck for tomorrow!

Jo - oh I'm so pleased for you that your appointment with Jesus went well today (is that really his name?)  . Good luck.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi liane 
good luck for tomorrow hun thinking of you and praying this is it i have great feelings for you speak soon love lilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Laine

Just popping in to wish you good luck today. This is the one girl!! 

Hi Jo

I'm glad your appointment went well yesterday. I wish you all the luck in the world for this treatment XX 

Love to all you other girlies too

Love Indianna X


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi all,

So many new names, only been away for a couple of days.

Laine all the luck in the world for today, hope everthing goes as planned. 

Jo I'm glad the appt went well.

To everyone else I hope your'e all OK too.

I'm now on day 10 of dr and waiting for af to appear then will be booked in for dr scan, I don't think it will be too long.
Well my cat had to have his op on Thurs and he's feeling well sorry for himself we have to try and keep him in for 10 days, but he's already escaped. He's got 10 stitches, poor babe.

Hope everyone has a great week end, I'm off for once yippppeeeee!!  

Take care love jo p


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Just had to let you know that the IUI went really well. Dh  was very good and I felt no discomfort. My mucus had started to show up big time this morning which made me feel ++ve about the timing. We both feel really positive too.  

Have been told to rest today and tomorrow and have just woken up from a nap with Tadi (my boy fur baby). ^sleepy^

Juel, Sue L, Indianna - Thanks for popping in and wishing me luck.

Jo - You really helped me yesterday when we had our chat. I think you are an absolute star.  Will be praying that everything works out for you and Paul.

Everyone else - Feel close to you all so will be popping in to see how you are all doing.

Anyway I guess I am now officially a 2ww girlie, so best go and add my name to the list that I have been looking after.

Lainex


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
just wanted to let you all know af is nearly gone start my tablets 29th cant wait the time is going by so fast i feel so good about this cycle please god let this be all our time and our dreams come true jo thinking of you hun hope you are well laine great news hun 2ww thats great praying for you hun everyone you are all in my prayers speak soon 
love lilly xxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Brilliant Laine, it all sounds good and I'm wishing you a Big Fat Positive 
Hopefully I'll see you on the 2ww board very soon.
Now it's back to decorating the bathroom for me!
Hugs to all
Leni x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls
this is just a quickie as I am using Kimric's pc , Laine so pleased it all went so well yesterday, I have everything crossed for you that this will be the one.

Can anyone please help, i am worried, can you please tell me when you downregged why many times did you have to do it a day.
Last time i was on Synarel and sniffed twice a day in both nostrils, well this time i am on Suprecur injections, and I am still doing this twice a day with 0.5ml each time, I am getting quite concerned as I am getting blinding headahes and feeling really poorly.

Thanks girls
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo,

I know nothing about downreg but if you are really worried about those symptoms is there an emergency number at your hospital that you can call today? I know we have one at ours and I want you to be o.k.

Thanks for thinking of me yesterday.

Hello Mel give Jo a big hug for me please. 

Lainex


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Girls,

*Jo*, Last time I injected once a day suprecur, this time I am sniffin 4 times a day. Its a bugger havin to remember! But I also have a permanent stuffy headache and presume this is cos of the sniffin. A means to an end I look at it. Havin said that I don't feel particularly poorly, so you should perhaps phone your emergency number. Thats what they are there for hun.

Loadsa luv,

XXXX


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jo 
sorry to hear about your headache hun i have also got a bad headache i am sniffing suprefact nasal spray 3 times a day each nusral hope this helps you and hope your headaches goes away soon 
lots of love lilly xxx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Jo

I also am on one injection a day of suprecur - 0.5ml. Have felt quite lousy but nothing drastic - mostly hot flushes in the night which keep me awake. If you are feeling that bad you might want to get it checked out. Better to be safe.

Good news about the possible misdiagnosis of MS. I have had two lumbar punctures and they are really not as bad as people make it. Although I was diagnoised with MS - in some ways it was a relief to know what I was dealing with. But as you say one thing at a time and best to deal with getting pregnant first!

I have my scan tomorrow to see if the downreg is working - hopefully it is!

Good luck to everyone and lots of positive thoughts. 

*Laine * really pleased ^thumbsup^that yesterday went well - I was thinking of you. I'll keep my eye out on the 2ww board to see how you are going.

Take care everyone.

Michelle


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi everyone

Jo - Hope you are feeling a little better. If you are worried you should speak to the clinic.

MichelleK - Good luck with your scan today. Hope you have downregged OK. 

Laine- Good luck for your 2ww. 

I am stabbing Burselin 0.5ml once a day. Finding the stabbing OK but feeling really depressed. Is anyone else using Burselin to down reg? and are you feeling depressed. AF is due anytime so don't know whether that is what is making me feel so fed up and emotional. I also have a cold at the moment so feeling a bit rough! 

Hope everyone else if feeling OK. 

Debbie x.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope everyone had a good weekend. Mine was quiet, which was good, as September has been a busy month!!

Jo - I am sniffing the suprefact nasal spray and it has been giving me headaches, but like the other girls say maybe you check with your clinic to be on the safe side. Good news about hopefully being MS free!!! 

MichelleK - good luck with your scan today.

DebbieC - I am using buserelin too but in the nasal spray form. It has been making me very teary..poor dh is getting the backlash!! I am still sniffing one spray 3 times a day as well as injecting the stimulating drugs.

Laine - good to hear that everything went well on Saturday and best of luck for the 2ww. 

Pardoe - good to hear that your cat is doing well. He obviously is feeling a lot better!! I know how difficult it is to keep them in!!

I am going for my first follicle scan on Wednesday. I am getting a bit ! I don't have any bloatedness and only have a little bit of tenderness in the abdominal area. I am worried that I haven't responded to the stims. All will be revealed on Wednesday!!

Hope everyone else is feeling good. 

Take care

Love Em x


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just to update you all. Af appeared yesterday, phoned clinic today and off for dr scan and blood tests on Weds, hopefully if everything is OK can start stims then, who knows.

I too have been having real bad headaches all over the week end, eventually after 2 days they have gone.
Anyway can't stick around long as its our 2 wedding anniversary today  so off to the shops to get something nice to eat for tonight.

Hope you're all OK, lots of love 
jo p


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi All,

Just popped in (sitting in publice library as internet at home still down).

Had my follie scan on Firday. It showed that (as usual) I hadn't developed enough so I went back this morning. Now Ihave 8 follicles (which is pretty good for me) but one is 20 and 2 are 10.5. So they took a blood test to see if I can wait for EC until Friday (to let the little ones catch up and the ignore the 20 sized one). So I'm currently waiting to see what they say.

I'd rather wait if the bloods allow as then I'd have more chance of more eggs but I'll just have to wait and see. if not then EC will be Wed/Thurs. I'll let you know. i'm back at work tomrrow so I should be able to get on line then.

Just wanted to say well done to Laine - I hope I can joinyou in the 2ww soon.

EmmaJo - I ddin't start to feel anytihgn until a couple of days before my fgirst scan and everyone is different so you'll probalby be fine.

Jo - hope you're feeling better.

Good luck to all I haven't mentioned.

love janie


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi JanieL,

Great news about your follicles, hopefully the little ones will catch up!

Thanks for your advice, it makes the whole process a lot easier when it can be shared, it is so difficult to know what to expect. I don't know what I would do if I wasn't part of this website!!

Good luck for the EC.  

Jo P - Happy 2nd Anniversary!! Enjoy your romantic evening!

Love Em xx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Girls

Have just returned from my scan - which was fine - everything looks good so just waiting to hear the results of the blood test. I have to call between 12 and 2 tomorrow and if that is fine will start the stim drugs - though have to be taught how to do it! I thought as I have been injecting the downregging one I would be ok - but obviously it is different! Can anyone tell me are the needles bigger and is it worse than the downregging ones? .

Thanks for the kind messages from everyone.

*Em* - good luck with the scan on Wednesday I will be thinking of you - let us know how you get on.

*Jo* - how are you feeling?

*Janie* - good luck with the blood test.

*Debbie* - thanks for the message. I felt pretty low at times on Suprecur which is a buserelin acetate. Hang in there it will be worth it.

*JoP* - Happy Anniversary

Everyone else I have missed (sorry) - hope that you are all feeling ok and still feeling positive about things!

Thanks again for the messages of support.

Michelle


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

I must start off with a huge apology for not posting sooner. My mum who works in the office with me has been on holiday for nearly 2 weeks and I have been struggling to cope with her work and mine!!....thankfully she is back in the office on Wednesday which is just as well because im hoping AF will trun up this week so I can go for a baseline next week.

Michelle-Glad to hear the scan went well, I think you will find the needles are the same size, the only one that sort of hurt me was the HCG injection but then again I do have a belly that they could use instead of tyres at Brands Hatch!

Janie-Good luck with the blood test. Fingers crossed for you.

Debbie-I noticed you said you were feeling quite low, i too am injecting Buserlin and have been for a week, thought I had got away with the crappy feeling but no it hit me big time yesterday!.......hopefully it will get easier!.

Sorry to everyone I have missed, I will keep more up to date with everyone now. I expect to have EC around 14th Oct if I base it on my last 2 attempts. Roll on please...the time is dragging!!

Love natsxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hi Girls
Thankyou all for replies, i did contact the clinic today and they still want me to carry on with 2 injections every day, but she is going to see if I can decrease it a little as these headaches are really bad, and the sweats well they are nasty and getting nastier by the day !!!!!

Glad the scans are going well

our new PC comes toorrow, so hopefully will be back to normal very soon........ I do miss the smilies

Take care everyone
Jo
x x x*


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi Jo

Sorry to hear that you are feeling so crap. Really hope that you feel better soon

Not long now till your BFP!

Sophie
x


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi girls !!

have been away this weekend ,so trying to catch up on you all hope all is going well?
Jo I know how your feeling I have been having a nightmare with headaches and hot flushes this time I would sleep outside most nites if I could, I get so hot I feel I have just got to get out ( hope this is not what its going to be when I get the real menopause,or thank god for hrt !!) my hospital said its normal , as its not for much longer we,ve got to stick with it.
thinking ++++ive thoughts for us all 
love and hugs caron xxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Jo

Only just catching up on posts ... have been very lazy, or busy, this weekend ... and what good news ....... potentially no MS!!!! Hope Jesus is right ... with a name like that he is bound to be!   I know Hughes isn't good either but it's more manageable than MS isn't it?? Anyway, just wanted to say how pleased I am.

Good luck with this cycle ... hope the side effects are lessening.

Hey Girl .... with Jesus on your side you are going to be pg in no time!

Lots of Love
Dee
xxx

PS - Hope all you other sniffers, stabbers and waiters are hanging on in there and doing ok. xxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Jo

Hiya hun ....... Sorry to see that the injections are giving you bad side effects with the headaches & sweats etc.

I really hope that you start to feel better soon.

Thinking of you and loads & loads of luck, love Amanda x x x

PS- stupid question....... but who is Jesus ??! x x x


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi All,

Well my bloods were fine so I've got another scan tomorrow and then hopefully the EC will be on Friday. I'm hoping for a good result with my 8 (well it will be 7 once they've disregarded the over ripe one now) follicles.

Jo & Caron - hang on in there girls. It's awful to feel that way but it will be worth it in the end and it doesn't last forever.

Nats - hope AF turns up soon for you.

love to everyone,

Janie


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

New home for you all girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=48;action=display;threadid=4329;start=0#lastPost


----------

